# The Elite Promise



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Hot off the press. What more could you want to make an already AWESOME bow, more AWESOME!??!

Makes me very PROUD to represent such an OUTSTANDING company as Elite Archery!!!

Mark


*The Elite Promise*
Elite Archery announces a groundbreaking new Guarantee on its bows as well as positive changes to its Limited Lifetime Warranty. Coupled together, this Elite Promise gives hunters and archers the peace of mind knowing Elite Archery stands behind its products, its dealers, and its customers.

*Elite Archery Limited Lifetime Warranty*

Elite Archery stands behind the workmanship and overall quality of its bows through a Limited Lifetime Warranty. This Limited Lifetime Warranty is fully transferable and is valid no matter where the bow was purchased (new or used). This warranty covers the riser, pocket, limbs and eccentrics against defects in material and workmanship for the lifetime of the bow. The Limited Lifetime Warranty covers all bows manufactured by Elite Archery in the past and present.

The Elite Archery Limited Lifetime Warranty does not cover strings, cables, decoration and overall finish of the bow. Alterations or modifications to the bow by the consumer may void this Limited Lifetime Warranty. The Limited Lifetime Warranty does not cover misuse or abuse of the bow such as dry-firing, dropping, intentional or unintentional damage, etc. Elite Archery reserves the right to deny warranty coverage in the event that misuse is observed. 

Elite Archery retains the right to replace components with equivalent components that may be of different design or decoration. Elite Archery may also request to visually inspect failed components prior to issuing parts and/or service.

There are no other warranties expressed or implied binding Elite Archery, Certified Elite Dealers and Certified Elite Distributors (International).

*Elite Hunt Guarantee*

Elite Archery believes that our customers are top priority and we want our customers to be 100% confident in their bows. Elite Archery is comprised of dedicated and passionate bow hunters &#8211; for this reason we offer a unique guarantee for our hunting customers.

It happens. You are on the hunt of a lifetime and you accidentally touch your broadhead to your string. You are taking your one-week of vacation to hunt with your friends and your buddy dry-fires your bow. If there isn&#8217;t a bow shop within driving distance, your hunt is over &#8211; but not if you&#8217;re shooting an Elite bow. No matter where you are or what happened to your bow, Elite will send a bow to you at no charge the very next day so that you can finish your hunt. This bow is on loan from Elite Archery and not intended to replace your damaged bow. The loaner bow will arrive with the customers requested draw weight and length, with a rest, sight and peep installed. The bow will be tuned and ready to shoot. It will only need to be sighted in with the customer&#8217;s arrows.

If something happens to your bow while on your hunt, please call us at 877-503-5483 and ask for the warranty department. The bows must be returned to us in the condition that they were shipped with all accessories. The loaner bow must sent using a shipping company that provides package tracking. Our goal is to make sure you can finish your hunt, no matter where you are, no matter what happened.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Good stuff..especially since I buy used bows..


----------



## hartofthethumb (Apr 11, 2008)

sbooy42 said:


> Good stuff..especially since I buy used bows..


Yep, great news for us used bow buyers, both my Elites are used...woohoo.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Outstanding! Great bows, great company.


----------



## mudvr1212 (Nov 3, 2008)

Great new!!! I shoot the XXL and love it. I hope nothing ever happens to it, but now hearing this, it sure makes it easier on the pocket book if something ever fails.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

That's an AWESOME warrenty, but I'm not taking any chances. I'm working on getting a second Elite right now


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

wolverines said:


> That's an AWESOME warrenty, but I'm not taking any chances. I'm working on getting a second Elite right now


Can never have too many Elites Matt!!!

Mark


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

That is definitely the best warranty I've ever seen in the industry. Kudos to you Elite!! Looks like I know what brand of bow I'll be putting at the top of my list.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Ding ding ding, we have a winner for the best warranty, now all that aside, how about the shootability? I've never shot one.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

TrekJeff said:


> Ding ding ding, we have a winner for the best warranty, now all that aside, how about the shootability? I've never shot one.


Its a shooter!!!! Great bow, if I could afford a new bow right now I would get either a GT500 or a Z28.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

U of M Fan said:


> Its a shooter!!!! Great bow, if I could afford a new bow right now I would get either a GT500 or a Z28.


Excellent, I'll have to keep that in mind when the day comes for a new bow.:idea:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

TrekJeff said:


> Ding ding ding, we have a winner for the best warranty, now all that aside, how about the shootability? I've never shot one.


Absolutely some of the finest shooting bows on the market without question. Definitely worth your time to check them out. Prices are very competitive as well when compared to other high end bows.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

U of M Fan said:


> Its a shooter!!!! Great bow, if I could afford a new bow right now I would get either a GT500 or a Z28.


Love my GT500...But I think I will be getting a Z for hunting next year and save the GT for targets


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Had a novelty shoot in the middle of September following a 3-D fundraising tourney. Break a clay target at 50-yards to qualify for the shoot down. The shoot down consisted of about a dozen shooters. Three of us made in through to the second round. All three of us made our second shots as well. The first two shooters missed their third round shots but I was able to break my fourth clay target in a row at 50-yards for the win!!

All of this was with my 71lb GT500 shooting Spot-Hogg hunting sights and a B-Stinger. The other two guys.......open target rigs with long bars and scopes with lenses!

My GT500 did not let me down!!! Give the Elites a try and you will be glad you did!

Mark


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

MIBIGHNTR said:


> Had a novelty shoot in the middle of September following a 3-D fundraising tourney. Break a clay target at 50-yards to qualify for the shoot down. The shoot down consisted of about a dozen shooters. Three of us made in through to the second round. All three of us made our second shots as well. The first two shooters missed their third round shots but I was able to break my fourth clay target in a row at 50-yards for the win!!
> 
> All of this was with my 71lb GT500 shooting Spot-Hogg hunting sights and a B-Stinger. The other two guys.......open target rigs with long bars and scopes with lenses!
> 
> ...


 that sounds like a fun shoot


----------

